

Announcing the new US West (Oregon) Region - amock
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2011/11/08/Announcing-new-us-west-oregon-region/

======
mikey_p
I wonder how many startups in Portland are jumping with joy after checking
their emails this morning.

In all seriousness, I bet this will be an extra boost for the startup scene
here, and soon be another bullet point on the list of why Portland (or the NW
in general).

